# Solid rivet A/FX



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, guys. Thought I'd pose this question here, seems to be alot of "collector" types hanging around who may know.....

Was setting down last night to start another chassis build, reached into my box of non-mag A/FX chassis and pulled one out with solid rivets. Only one I have of about 20 or 30. I don't recall, even in the day, seeing a non-mag A/FX with solid rivets. 'Course, I've lost alot of grey matter since then....:freak:. Then this morning, I notice in Joegri's post on the brass pan thread, he has one sitting on his set up block with the TCP pans. Are these rare? If so, someone want it? Just wanted to check before I carve it up to make a race car. PM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Good question, as I have THREE solid rivet non-MT A/FX chassis myself.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It depend on if you equate rare with valuable. They may be rare as in few of them were made, but the non mag chassis was so overshadowed by the mag chassis that they get a bad reputation. I personally like them but understand the objections. I do not think you are ruining the holy grail of slot cars in this case.

Old Blue


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Are these solid rivet?non mag,t jet?


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

A/FX on the left, T-Jet right, both cars solid rivets. The chassis I have does not, however, have the "made in singapore" script down the middle. Gave it a reprive for now, another chassis is sacrificed for my next Gravity Unlimited/Retro brass racer.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I personally wouldnt kill a decent original solid rivet A/FX chassis because I'm a sentimental yutz.

...but so long as it doesnt have "70" A/FX on the bottom they probably wont show up at your door with torches and pitchforks. Go for it, as long as you post detailed pix of the carnage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well 1st off ALL ot this type of chassis your inquiring about are AFX period. The AFX MagnaTraction are a different later chassis.

Notice how Bill responded.

Non Magna Traction are AFX not Non Mag AFX

Vibes, Thunder Jets, AFX, then Magna Tractions.

Hope this helps.

And I wouldn't butcher that up. Butcher a Magna Trac if you must.

My .02c


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I found 3 solid rivit afx chassis, two with "Made in Singapore" down the center. The one that doesn't have it is *probably? maybe?* an earlier chassis (as the car is from one of the transition sets and has the short blade too). It has an extra boss next to the crown gear, kinda underlining the "A/FX", but it doesn't have that "1970" there, darnit! I am guessing that all these we are talking about are early production pieces, but only the dated one has much real extra value.

But if you put it on Ebay noting the extra writing, ("Minty! Rare!) somebody would look on their shelf, see they don't have one and buy it.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Why is the dated chassis desirable?


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Butcher a Magna Trac if you must.


Hi, Joe. Well aware of the diff 'tween a plain old A/FX and a Magnatraction, built racers with both in the day, use the "original" for BRASCAR/Gravity retro race cars to pass the lift test. Don't have any complete cars, just bare chassis shells and gear plates from junk lots. Not being a "collector", I don't consider it "butchering", but, maybe, "improving", I mean it will be a "_race_" car, after all. Different strokes for different folks, as long as we have a good time playing with toy cars.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Gerome said:


> Why is the dated chassis desirable?


I am sure somebody can give you insight into production dates or quantities.... but it is purely a matter of significance and collectibility. Aurora started producing the A/FX chassis in 1970, and introduced it in the 1971 catalog. Apparently the first limited runs (insert correction here and scold me, please) had the dates on them. So these were the first, there aren't very many examples, and they are uniquely marked. That equals collector value. Just like brown t-jets or pink hot wheels. They don't necessarily go any faster, but they are unique.

I am dead sure there is a member or two on this forum who have accumulated more than a few for this very reason. If you have access to a copy of Mr Aurora's book, there are individual pictures of dated 1970 and 1971 chassis (solid rivit) with the caption "Very rare."

As far as cutting stuff up, it's like that with lots of old things. Some people like them the way they were, and some like to modify. Since there are copied chassis' currently produced, you don't have to cut up a 40 year old one if you don't want to. Unlike, say, an early body new on a card, they aren't that rare, but they aren't making any more either. Now you don't see all the NOS stuff on ebay like you did 8 or 10 years ago. 

The arguement is similar in 1:1 old cars. If something is really rough and not that rare nobody says much about hot rodding it and putting in current trendy crap like electric opening doors. Cut up something original and rare and pull that "it's mine and I'll do with it what I want to" line, and you can look arrogant and really financially stupid at the same time, even if you do have a point.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*you have options!*

hi rural you mentioned that you reached into a box/bag of chassis. i,d say maybe dig back in n see what you pull out. i did,nt cut that 1 out either i dug in the box again for a different offering. when building a pan chassis i,m gonna use the worst/beat chassis i have first.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

That solid rivet chassis is getting set up to run again as it was born. Have a nice Greenwood type 'vette body for it. It'll be the only vintage stock A/FX I own (or probably ever will!). OK, OK, it'll have a hot arm, super 2 mags, o-ring fronts, silicone rears.... gimme a break!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

welcome to the darkside


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*I'm NOT your father, Luke..... (I'm really your mother...)*

May the farce be with us??


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ruralradio said:


> That solid rivet chassis is getting set up to run again as it was born. Have a nice Greenwood type 'vette body for it. It'll be the only vintage stock A/FX I own (or probably ever will!). OK, OK, it'll have a hot arm, super 2 mags, o-ring fronts, silicone rears.... gimme a break!


Rofl
you KNOW you cant have just ONE.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Lookee here.....*

Here's your 1971 solid rivet....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...120888453789?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item1c25836a9d


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

The 1970-71 dated chassis also came with a beautiful set of chrome plated wheels... I have a 1970 chassis with a 5.7 ohm mean green arm and a set of American Line Super II magnets... And it is brutally fast going down the straights.... ??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I also think the dated chassis were created on USA soil and all the rest were made abroad.


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

Here's the one I have..... Sorry for the dark and blurry picture....??


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

A quick search of my collection did not turn up any solid rivet A/FX cars. The A/FX cars were first marketed in 1971 and I bought some of those as soon as they were available. I was not aware of the dated A/FX chassis until this thread came up. Possibly the solid rivet cars were prototypes and were made in limited numbers. Aurora often sold off things of that sort to people that visited their factory. I think that I will send Bob "Mr. Aurora" Beers an e-mail and see what he knows about these cars.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the response that I got from Bob.
"As far as I have determined, all Aurora chassis that have solid rivets were made in the USA in West Hempstead. Both tjet and AFX. They are not prototypes."


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

Here's a side view shot of the one I have..... Wish I could find another set of these wheels......


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is three that I found and notice the one that is a little different with made in Singapore on the bottom.


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

Very cool!..... ??
I also did some digging around and found a few more solid rivet A/FX chassis.... One sez made in Singapore and the other, nothing....


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

....... And one more with a Specialty dragster front end attached.... ??
I haven't tried this one out yet 'cause I still have to install some goodies in the chassis.... ?


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

Good morning folks! ?
I found another solid rivet chassis this morning... This one was attached to one of my favorite Camaro slot car bodies.. This chassis has the green/green armature and a pair of "matched" JL magnets....


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

Hope you guys don't mind if I throw some new "life" back in this old thread.... I also have a "dated" © 1971 A/FX chassis hiding in a box somewhere.... It's gonna take some more digging..... ??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Dig away!

I need to dig out my a/fx (as I recall) slot cars. They are from the '70s but probably mid to later '70s.


----------



## Fastslots (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you sir!..... ?
I'll give it another shot when I get home from work later today...... Hope I can find it!.... You have a nice day! ?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you are obsessed with chrome plated wheels the Johnny Lightning/Auto World X-Traction and X-Traction Ultra cars have those. All of my Aurora A/FX cars have silver painted wheels.
I noticed that some of the solid rivet cars seem to have plain copper electrical parts, all of my A/FX cars have silver plated parts. On more detail with respect to the solid rivet cars is that some have a raised oval next to the A/FX logo.


----------

